# Fresher in finnish



## Vós

Hi I am a randomic person, who wants learn finnish, I already know somethings: basic words, and some endings.

My fist language is portuguese and I think that I will post in this thread my progress.

Moi!


----------



## Vós

Hyvää päivää,

I already know somethings like Norja, Suomea, Ruotsi, Venäjä, Itämeri, Tervetuola, En puhu suomea, saamea, Anteeksi, Hyvää Iltaa, Hyvää Yöta, Huomenta...

This language seems easy in the pronounce because is like portuguese pronounce at least until this moment, the letters always have the same sound  of the alphabet.


----------



## sakvaka

Crash course into Finnish, how nice! But I doubt that our forum rules approve of this thread.

Nevertheless, I'd like to point out 1) that Suomea is the partitive form of Suomi (Finland), 2) that 'tervetuloa' is written like this and 3) that 'hyvää yötä' is written like this. A phenomenon called vowel harmony makes the form 'yöta' impossible.

Maybe your next step would be reading about vowel harmony and consonant gradation, two of the most basic aspects of Finnish grammar - and perhaps the trickiest.


----------



## cherine

Welcome to the forum Vós 

Please read the forum threads before posting to understand how this forum works. You can't use a thread to report your progress in learning. You can only open a thread to ask precise questions, and each thread should be about one question only. The forum members will be glad to help you, but you'll need to follow the rules well.

Sakavaka, please don't forget to report threads that break the rules. Moderators count on the foreros help to keep the forum organized. Thanks


----------

